# Loss of our best friend..



## Momtodylan (Dec 8, 2015)

We just had our beautiful boy euthanized because of age and recently discovered cancer of the liver. Our heart is broken. I sat with his head in my lap reassuring him mamma was with him and how much we loved him. We are at such a loss and can't stop this desperate feeling of loss. We have had 4 German Shepherds during our married life and like children to us. How do you maneuver the days ahead?? Thank you for listening.. hug your babies a little tighter tonight...


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

So sorry for your loss. We never seem to have them long enough. May the memories of your boy always bring a smile and warmth in your heart.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

It just never gets easier. Sorry for your loss. Tell us more about your handsome boy.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

It's a crushing blow for sure to lose a best friend! So sorry for your loss.

Healing just takes time! Be well!


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

Sorry for your loss, it's heart breaking, we lost our old man in Nov. The vet had this in the room.


----------



## Karma’sMom (May 18, 2020)

I’m very sorry for your loss...talking about the good days and good times is therapeutic I think..It is hard that’s for sure. 
My thoughts are with u.


----------



## Momtodylan (Dec 8, 2015)

Thanks everyone so much. We rescued him at 9 weeks from this horrible home. Lived in a hole in the ground and was nothing but a skeleton with fur. Our vet did not think we could save him but I gave him tiny bits of food every 3 hours and he thrived. His highest weight was 126.. girls at the vet clinic called him the gentle giant. We had him just short of 10 years. We had him cremated and now he's back home with us. Thanks again every one for such kindness.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

That is such a pretty picture of your boy, he looks like such a sweet boy. I am so sorry for your loss, they live forever in our hearts. Peace to you.


----------



## crittersitter (Mar 31, 2011)

What a sweet old boy. I am so sorry. :-( It never gets easier to let them go but time will lessen the pain some. We said goodbye to our three oldsters all within a year and a half of each other over the last two years. If you don't have other dogs, get one. They will never replace your baby but they will keep you busy and give you unconditional love. There is a website A PetLoss Grief Support Community where you can post your baby's information and light a candle for him every Monday night if you choose to. It helped me. I also ordered a memorial stone for each of our babies that crossed over here Pet Memorial Stones -Adirondack Stone Works-Free Shipping! and we have a memorial garden honoring them. Hugs to you.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. It's never easy but eventually the plain will subside. He seemed like a sweetheart and will always be in your heart. I'm praying for you


----------



## K9SHOUSE (Jun 8, 2003)

So sorry to hear about your furbaby crossing over. It hurts so much because you loved so truly and he loved you back the same. The pain will lesson, but the love and memories will remain and you will find greater comfort in those as time passes.


----------

